# New WCG Badge scheme



## dustyshiv (Jul 15, 2009)

Team,

We have new badge schemes. Correct me if this was posted earlier.

    * Bronze - 14 days
    * Silver - 45 days
    * Gold - 90 days
    * Ruby - 180 days
    * Emerald - 1 year
    * Sapphire - 2 years


----------



## theonedub (Jul 15, 2009)

That's the first I have heard of them. I just got my first 4 bronze medals. Emerald and Sapphire will require dedication- or a nice farm.


----------

